# I seriously hate drunks!



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

Just got puked on and my car puked in. Then was threatened by the drunken puke covered a-hole. My radar went off when they got in. Had pepper spray in my hand and ready to go. Didn’t have to use it. I’ve been driving weekend nights for 2 years. Word to the uninitiated: bad stuff happens at night. Not often, but it does. Be ready. Now I’ve got to clean this crap up. Makes me want to puke. If you drive SF East Bay, look out for Ivan in Vacaville/Suisun City. He’s not the problem but his friend is. While waiting for police a Lyft car came and they got in. I would have warned the driver but not looking for a brawl in the middle of nowhere. Sorry for this stream of consciousness rant but I’m still in a bit of shock. Ivan will pay. Uber will take his money and give it to me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pictures please


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

I've got lots more pics but am getting an error that he files are too big. That's just a sample of what puke-d o u c h e left me with. I would have given anything to have had my collapsible baton but in this p u s s y state it's a felony to own one even for self defense.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

johnydynamic said:


> View attachment 261321
> View attachment 261321
> 
> 
> I've got lots more pics but am getting an error that he files are too big. That's just a sample of what puke-d o u c h e left me with. I would have given anything to have had my collapsible baton but in this p u s s y state it's a felony to own one even for self defense.


Don't think a collapsible baton would've stopped the flow of puke from your passenger's throat.


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

No but it would have come in handy if I’d had to turn puke boy into horizontal boy and then had to deal with his friends.

I have to give props to Uber on this one; puked on at 2:00 am and $150 in my account by 4:30 am.


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

Behold....Puke-Boy! Alternately known Lame-A s s-Moustache-Boy.


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

Damn, sorry that happened to you. You're a big boy, should have made the f'er lick it back up.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

johnydynamic said:


> View attachment 261321
> View attachment 261321
> 
> 
> I've got lots more pics but am getting an error that he files are too big. That's just a sample of what puke-d o u c h e left me with. I would have given anything to have had my collapsible baton but in this p u s s y state it's a felony to own one even for self defense.


Puking in your car sucks, but does it justify bashing someones brains in?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Puking in your car sucks, but does it justify bashing someones brains in?


Brains no. Knee cap yes


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Puking in your car sucks, but does it justify bashing someones brains in?


clearly not. . .

. . . that is a job for an exacto knife duh.

https://nypost.com/2018/09/20/uber-driver-arrested-in-stabbing-of-drunk-puking-rider-cops/



Cableguynoe said:


> Pictures please


hate


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

johnydynamic said:


> Just got puked on and my car puked in. Then was threatened by the drunken puke covered a-hole. My radar went off when they got in. Had pepper spray in my hand and ready to go. Didn't have to use it. I've been driving weekend nights for 2 years. Word to the uninitiated: bad stuff happens at night. Not often, but it does. Be ready. Now I've got to clean this crap up. Makes me want to puke. If you drive SF East Bay, look out for Ivan in Vacaville/Suisun City. He's not the problem but his friend is. While waiting for police a Lyft car came and they got in. I would have warned the driver but not looking for a brawl in the middle of nowhere. Sorry for this stream of consciousness rant but I'm still in a bit of shock. Ivan will pay. Uber will take his money and give it to me.


ROFLMAO, when driving late nights,p/u the alcohol crowd, % wise , you were do, been there , done that, take a break,clear your head,when it was a Taxi, its like, NOT my car,but when its your own car, it %#%#%#%#%#%#%#%'s big time,GL, JMO



UberBeemer said:


> Puking in your car sucks, but does it justify bashing someones brains in?


whats your definition of bashing a guys brains in? Asking for a friend,jmo



johnydynamic said:


> No but it would have come in handy if I'd had to turn puke boy into horizontal boy and then had to deal with his friends.
> 
> I have to give props to Uber on this one; puked on at 2:00 am and $150 in my account by 4:30 am.


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss, that;ll take some of the sting out,jmo


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

johnydynamic said:


> Just got puked on and my car puked in. Then was threatened by the drunken puke covered a-hole. My radar went off when they got in. Had pepper spray in my hand and ready to go. Didn't have to use it. I've been driving weekend nights for 2 years. Word to the uninitiated: bad stuff happens at night. Not often, but it does. Be ready. Now I've got to clean this crap up. Makes me want to puke. If you drive SF East Bay, look out for Ivan in Vacaville/Suisun City. He's not the problem but his friend is. While waiting for police a Lyft car came and they got in. I would have warned the driver but not looking for a brawl in the middle of nowhere. Sorry for this stream of consciousness rant but I'm still in a bit of shock. Ivan will pay. Uber will take his money and give it to me.


Do you have the destination address ? Send them a "love" note



johnydynamic said:


> View attachment 261321
> View attachment 261321
> 
> 
> I've got lots more pics but am getting an error that he files are too big. That's just a sample of what puke-d o u c h e left me with. I would have given anything to have had my collapsible baton but in this p u s s y state it's a felony to own one even for self defense.


Here a fun fact, if you had a four cell maglite, and were using it as a flashlite to survey the situation and he "attacked" you it's a ligit self defense, if you picked it up with the sole purpose of using it as a weapon then you'd be in deep sheeet...


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> whats your definition of bashing a guys brains in? Asking for a friend,jmo


Was your"friend" born yesterday?


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Puking in your car sucks, but does it justify bashing someones brains in?


Puking? No. Attacking me? Most definitely except my first and probably only shot would be right in the the crotch. It would take him out of the equation leaving it 2 on 1.

My profile says I'm from San Francisco. I'm really from the Bronx NY. If you grow up with random violence happening all the time all around you, you learn some things, such as how to deal with multiple assailants. The strategy is quite intuitive; you do whatever (and I do mean whatever) is necessary to incapacitate them one by one. A collapsible baton is a useful tool for this purpose. Back in the Bronx I carried one all the time.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

uberist said:


> Do you have the destination address ? Send them a "love" note
> 
> Here a fun fact, if you had a four cell maglite, and were using it as a flashlite to survey the situation and he "attacked" you it's a ligit self defense, if you picked it up with the sole purpose of using it as a weapon then you'd be in deep sheeet...


Like a dump in the mailbox?


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

johnydynamic said:


> I have to give props to Uber on this one; puked on at 2:00 am and $150 in my account by 4:30 am.


Less props for Uber: It cost me $180 to get my car cleaned properly. Uber doesn't care. The limit is $150 so I'm $30 out-of-pocket plus whatever I could have earned last night.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

johnydynamic said:


> Less props for Uber: It cost me $180 to get my car cleaned properly. Uber doesn't care. The limit is $150 so I'm $30 out-of-pocket plus whatever I could have earned last night.


That sucks.

My next question is when will they deactivate this PAXhole? Is it going to take more incidences like this before they finally take him out of circulation?(!)


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

johnydynamic said:


> Just got puked on and my car puked in. Then was threatened by the drunken puke covered a-hole. My radar went off when they got in. Had pepper spray in my hand and ready to go. Didn't have to use it. I've been driving weekend nights for 2 years. Word to the uninitiated: bad stuff happens at night. Not often, but it does. Be ready. Now I've got to clean this crap up. Makes me want to puke. If you drive SF East Bay, look out for Ivan in Vacaville/Suisun City. He's not the problem but his friend is. While waiting for police a Lyft car came and they got in. I would have warned the driver but not looking for a brawl in the middle of nowhere. Sorry for this stream of consciousness rant but I'm still in a bit of shock. Ivan will pay. Uber will take his money and give it to me.


Stop city pickups after 10pm or so, and head out to the airport.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Saltyoldman said:


> Like a dump in the mailbox?


Oh boy...poo fight...!!!



johnydynamic said:


> Less props for Uber: It cost me $180 to get my car cleaned properly. Uber doesn't care. The limit is $150 so I'm $30 out-of-pocket plus whatever I could have earned last night.


If I am correct...

when you have a reciept...

Send a copy to Uber...

And the total amount...

Will be reimbursed...8>)

Rakos


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Oh boy...poo fight...!!!
> 
> If I am correct...
> 
> ...


jeez i didn't know gorillas went to college? Good answer,jmo


----------



## Edwin Howard Kluge Junior (May 26, 2017)

Uber-Eats

gonna make a few extra bucks / Right 
then you get a call to deliver from package loungs

Dump the brand new uber eats rooftop magnet into the brand new delivery bag
Trash Baby

thats ok no tips for going up 3 flights of stairs worried about your car illeagally parked

and warnings that your ratings are low

or even remember this one - Ronald reagan mcdonalds from alabama calls for delivery
you get there and they say they are running a test / pls just take the order it is yours

what the HELL am I a bum WTF

and also on the side you know keep it low

lyft calls you get there they say they are running recruiting so just cancel and take the money

WTH

never even mind the loud mouth stupid people that ride 
and trash your car and anything you put out to make them happy

ha remember that fifty bucks to turn your app back on after getting too low ratings

after you spend 50 a month for vip car wash
lots of dollars for special cabin filters and air fresheners pet soap for mats 

and the stupid car wash people never have any of the pet soap that a driver needs

because the blind people dont wash there animals

Thats all ok and I really love my driver jobs and I am always respectfull and pray
and still uber eats will deliver food for me

but all those people who are so stupid they dont know how to drink and end up dead
I aint doin it because of package lounges that end up teaching the bar to bar tours

REally bad news!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Edwin Howard Kluge Junior said:


> Uber-Eats
> 
> gonna make a few extra bucks / Right
> then you get a call to deliver from package loungs
> ...


so what exactly are you trying to tell us? asking for a friend? JMO


----------



## Edwin Howard Kluge Junior (May 26, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> so what exactly are you trying to tell us? asking for a friend? JMO


Hardware Store


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

johnydynamic said:


> Less props for Uber: It cost me $180 to get my car cleaned properly. Uber doesn't care. The limit is $150 so I'm $30 out-of-pocket plus whatever I could have earned last night.


Contact uber for the pax info so you can collect the rest from them, remind uber they are just a tech company that provides leads and billing for you and you need to be made whole. If they owe you more fore damages then demand it. May not help now but if there's ever a lawsuit over this your documented


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

And last night, as if to restore my faith in humanity, 2 very buzzed but very, very hot young ladies invited me to come home with them. I picked them up at a local bar at 2:00 AM and took them to the store to get more alcohol. Then one of them asked what I took as as a joke and pretended not to hear. Then she repeated the question; do you want to come back to our place and hang out? It was with much, much regret that I had to decline. A curvy blonde and a slender brunette. Ouch.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

johnydynamic said:


> And last night, as if to restore my faith in humanity, 2 very buzzed but very, very hot young ladies invited me to come home with them. I picked them up at a local bar at 2:00 AM and took them to the store to get more alcohol. Then one of them asked what I took as as a joke and pretended not to hear. Then she repeated the question; do you want to come back to our place and hang out? It was with much, much regret that I had to decline. A curvy blonde and a slender brunette. Ouch.


Wait...let me get this straight...

You are saying...

You couldn't keep up with them both...8>O

Well...you could have cried...

For an assist....

I am SURE someone would gave offered...

To come your assistance....

If you had REALLY needed it....8>)

At least that's what we monkeys...

Would do for one of our compatriots...8>)

Rakos


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

If that happened to me I would have to get revenge by going to an all you can eat dinner buffet then paying their front porch a visit around 2am and taking the biggest dump ever. Don’t forget the TP...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Stop city pickups after 10pm or so, and head out to the airport.


As long as their credit card continues to clear, why would they deactivate?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pictures please


Please don't ask this anymore...&#8230;.I get nauseated thinking about it let alone seeing it. Why do you need to see the pics? UGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Time to lighten the mood...


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Hope the puker didn't have hep C. Or worse.


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

To Mega Therion said:


> Hope the puker didn't have hep C. Or worse.


That hadn't even occurred to me.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

johnydynamic said:


> That hadn't even occurred to me.


Required rideshare uniform:


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Required rideshare uniform:
> 
> View attachment 261838


I really don't think steeltoe boots are necessary.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I really don't think steeltoe boots are necessary.


Of course they are! We need to protect our feet when kicking out them nasty paxholes!


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

The all knowing internet seems to indicate that contact with blood is required to transmit hepatitis.

With that said, say hello to my new friend! It’s definitely flirting with illegality in California, but it’s a flashlight. Never mind that it’s shaped like a club and has a wrist strap and hand grip. This bad boy is going right in my car.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Wait...let me get this straight...
> 
> You are saying...
> 
> ...


Lol Rakos ....you know exactly how to turn something into good....


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> If that happened to me I would have to get revenge by going to an all you can eat dinner buffet then paying their front porch a visit around 2am and taking the biggest dump ever. Don't forget the TP...


Why?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

TP is like the cherry on top of a hot fudge sunday. Adds a special touch...


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Gnarly! Sorry that happened to you! Jeeze!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Said it before, here it is again...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/say-no-to-uberdrunks.48390/


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

johnydynamic said:


> Less props for Uber: It cost me $180 to get my car cleaned properly. Uber doesn't care. The limit is $150 so I'm $30 out-of-pocket plus whatever I could have earned last night.


I've been paid out over their "limits" before; way over. Keep insisting; you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And now
Just days apart
A woman uber driver STABS passengers with xacto knife for SAME SITUATION !

Drivers are tired of being abused for Pennies !


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

UberPeople *puke porn*.

Someone should start a thread pf nothing but pictures of *ralph.*


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> UberPeople *puke porn*.
> 
> Someone should start a thread pf nothing but pictures of *ralph.*


can i get banned from here first? 
MODS!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Texie Driver said:


> can i get banned from here first?
> MODS!


Maybe of u are named Alex Jones....

1776 Worldwide! The Deep State is going down in the next month watch what happens.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> And now
> Just days apart
> A woman uber driver STABS passengers with xacto knife for SAME SITUATION !
> 
> Drivers are tired of being abused for Pennies !


That woman is an American hero.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

johnydynamic said:


> Just got puked on and my car puked in. Then was threatened by the drunken puke covered a-hole. My radar went off when they got in. Had pepper spray in my hand and ready to go. Didn't have to use it. I've been driving weekend nights for 2 years. Word to the uninitiated: bad stuff happens at night. Not often, but it does. Be ready. Now I've got to clean this crap up. Makes me want to puke. If you drive SF East Bay, look out for Ivan in Vacaville/Suisun City. He's not the problem but his friend is. While waiting for police a Lyft car came and they got in. I would have warned the driver but not looking for a brawl in the middle of nowhere. Sorry for this stream of consciousness rant but I'm still in a bit of shock. Ivan will pay. Uber will take his money and give it to me.


Come on dude, you live in the best city in the best country on Earth. The opportunities in California. You're surrounded by great ideas, the world's best companies, an entrepreneurial spirit. Get into college, learn to code, clear your Mom's garage, get with a few of your coder buddies, and make a kickass app or website. The heck are you wasting your life with uber and $10/hr. Just do it, start learning online right now. Be a shit hot coder in 6 months. Never look back.


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

BuckleUp said:


> Come on dude, you live in the best city in the best country on Earth. The opportunities in California. You're surrounded by great ideas, the world's best companies, an entrepreneurial spirit. Get into college, learn to code, clear your Mom's garage, get with a few of your coder buddies, and make a kickass app or website. The heck are you wasting your life with uber and $10/hr. Just do it, start learning online right now. Be a shit hot coder in 6 months. Never look back.


Thanks for the well-meant motivational text, but you've made some inaccurate assumptions about me. I got my Bachelors in 1996. I live in Pleasanton CA so my kids can go to some of the best schools in the state. Take a look at the median household income for the town. I make significantly more than it. Yet I can't afford a house in this town and have to drive Uber on weekends to make ends meet. The Bay Area is expensive. As I noted earlier in this thread, I grew up in the Bronx. I also grew up poor. I'm very fortunate to be able to have my kids growing up in a much better environment than I did.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Puking in your car sucks, but does it justify bashing someones brains in?


With cloth seats....... someone needs to die!!!! Lol

Buy emesis bags


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> With cloth seats....... someone needs to die!!!! Lol
> 
> Buy emesis bags


Scotch guard spray or seat covers would be wise.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

johnydynamic said:


> Just got puked on and my car puked in. Then was threatened by the drunken puke covered a-hole. My radar went off when they got in. Had pepper spray in my hand and ready to go. Didn't have to use it. I've been driving weekend nights for 2 years. Word to the uninitiated: bad stuff happens at night. Not often, but it does. Be ready. Now I've got to clean this crap up. Makes me want to puke. If you drive SF East Bay, look out for Ivan in Vacaville/Suisun City. He's not the problem but his friend is. While waiting for police a Lyft car came and they got in. I would have warned the driver but not looking for a brawl in the middle of nowhere. Sorry for this stream of consciousness rant but I'm still in a bit of shock. Ivan will pay. Uber will take his money and give it to me.


After they get their cut ...........


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I really don't think steeltoe boots are necessary.


Oh contrare....

I know a guy who is now disabled after he got his foot run over at the Orlando airport.

I now where steel toe boots thanks to that a-hole texting me pics from the ER.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I am going to hand out little nips of booze to both good and bad drunks alike.

After analyzing the data from my experiments, I will then use said nips as a psychological tool aiding behavior modification when need be.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Always DID wear steel toe boots.
Habit from shipyards.
Most comfortable boot to stand in 12 hours a day.
Point makes it easier to climb iron.
Fits into smallest spaces.
( and fracture ribs if need be)
Always broke in backup pair to go out in. Ready for service on high iron.

You cant tell they are work boots.


----------



## Edwin Howard Kluge Junior (May 26, 2017)

Edwin Howard Kluge Junior said:


> Hardware Store


So you meet a pastor who is an uber driver
come to find the person doesnt drink lol
oops what if they deliver for the resteraunt that is also a bar and package lounge which technically is illeagal / shhh without knowing mistakenly

I think here is our cancel ratings system / so far I have 2 stars officially that is lol / hey i will settle just all of our stars back / oh but only if you arent driving illeagally / cough that IS


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Scotch guard spray or seat covers would be wise.


Body bags are effective. The passengers don't mess around and always 5 star! Out of fear? Don't know or care.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

johnydynamic said:


> Just got puked on and my car puked in. Then was threatened by the drunken puke covered a-hole. My radar went off when they got in. Had pepper spray in my hand and ready to go. Didn't have to use it. I've been driving weekend nights for 2 years. Word to the uninitiated: bad stuff happens at night. Not often, but it does. Be ready. Now I've got to clean this crap up. Makes me want to puke. If you drive SF East Bay, look out for Ivan in Vacaville/Suisun City. He's not the problem but his friend is. While waiting for police a Lyft car came and they got in. I would have warned the driver but not looking for a brawl in the middle of nowhere. Sorry for this stream of consciousness rant but I'm still in a bit of shock. Ivan will pay. Uber will take his money and give it to me.


Have u ever discharged pepper spray in an enclosed vehicle ? Just wondering


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

Seven77 said:


> Have u ever discharged pepper spray in an enclosed vehicle ? Just wondering


No. I've never used pepper spray but it's all we can carry (other than a taser) in California. I've test sprayed it. It's not a mist or fog. It's a direct stream like a water gun so that it can be aimed. Bear spray (human pepper spray times ten) is supposedly the shiznit. That's probably like a massive blast of fog because it can stop a charging bear in its tracks. Someone in these forums probably knows more.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

It will not be a stream when it’s hitting a guy a few inches from you. Next time get out of the car open the rear door scream “get the f out I don’t want to spray you man”. If he doesn’t comply or does anything aggressive empty it on him and call cops.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> It will not be a stream when it's hitting a guy a few inches from you. Next time get out of the car open the rear door scream "get the f out I don't want to spray you man". If he doesn't comply or does anything aggressive empty it on him and call cops.


Whether Driver has a weapon, baton or spray 
the perpetrator attacking from BEHIND 
Has a HUGE advantage

Most probably Mr Passenger will take away from u whatever
You "image" is protecting you

Can you speculate what happens next?


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Seven77 said:


> Whether Driver has a weapon, baton or spray
> the perpetrator attacking from BEHIND
> Has a HUGE advantage
> 
> ...


Guess you missed the part where I wrote to get out of the car first. Try reading for comprehension next time.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I drive during the day only. This is the main reason


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Always DID wear steel toe boots.
> Habit from shipyards.
> Most comfortable boot to stand in 12 hours a day.
> Point makes it easier to climb iron.
> ...


I wore steal tip boots when I rode my motorcycle.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

I hate them too.

I deposited a couple at a gas station, 5 miles before the trip had ended. Lyft and Uber need to do an advertisement that shows what happens to drunk and obnoxious riders.


----------



## Edwin Howard Kluge Junior (May 26, 2017)

Edwin Howard Kluge Junior said:


> So you meet a pastor who is an uber driver
> come to find the person doesnt drink lol
> oops what if they deliver for the resteraunt that is also a bar and package lounge which technically is illeagal / shhh without knowing mistakenly
> 
> I think here is our cancel ratings system / so far I have 2 stars officially that is lol / hey i will settle just all of our stars back / oh but only if you arent driving illeagally / cough that IS


So how does one deal with Riders who have become missing persons
ok so technically I dont even like the ratings system
and would never think a thing, about driver rider relations LOL

I thought people just wanted to get from point to point
done by navigation which has never lead me wrong

the usual funny thing is a passenger usually tells you directly this
your nav sucks behind your back they blast you that your car stinks gives you bad ratings
lol especially when your car is brand new, spent every buck, to do all one could do to make riders comfortable
even blast you that you didnt have your covid mask on

but comes to this what do you do when a team of police show up at your door and ask 
do you remember these riders

I answer no way, I dont even want to know them

LOL biggest Joke "hey pres why dont you pay your bills?"


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Pepper spray? Honestly? Why don’t you just go into the greenlight hub drunk, or not pick up a service animal. You’ll get deactivated so much faster that way. You might as well cut to the chase.


----------

